# Early 1970'S road bike, possible Flying Scot, Glasgow, looking to trade



## MastaDon (22 Apr 2012)

I have a lovely old road bike, dating to around the early 70s. Uncertain as to whether it is a late Flying Scot. It has the luggings of a Scot but has no frame markings and so this has never been confirmed in my time with the bike. It comes with Cinelli handlebars, Selle Italia Flite saddle, Weinmann brakes. Frame size centre to top is 61cm so better for a taller rider.

I've been having a problem with the front wheel as it has had three similar punctures in very quick succession but it may be a loose spoke, I'm not too sure, but I'll throw in a spare inner tube for it. The wheel rims are 27 x 1 1/4. The bike is otherwise in good condition and was recently serviced.

I'm looking to modernise to a new road bike so if you're looking to offload a newer style bike and are willing to trade for a vintage let me know and I may be interested. Would need to be 60-61cm frame.


----------



## MastaDon (22 Apr 2012)

Some images of the bike if you are interested:


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2012)

MastaDon that looks very nice , why on the earth change from that glorious old beast , ride it and be proud


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2012)

Nice bike, keep it - you'll regret it if you get shot of it.


----------



## growingvegetables (22 Apr 2012)

+1 - that's a fine bike; aye - and in a fine building too! Love that tile work


----------



## MastaDon (23 Apr 2012)

Thanks for your kind comments folks. We'll see, at the moment I've still got her with me but I'm sure there's folks out there who appreciate the bike far more than I do. I'm still fairly new to the cycling world and came across this bike by chance at a police auction a couple of years ago. Admittedly I did fall in love with it on seeing it but I have a very limited knowledge on these things and am just really looking for a speedy set of wheels to boost about on.
Haha thanks growingvegetables, the building is one of very few closes in Glasgow that still have their old original lovely tile work. It was one of the reasons we moved to the flat I'm ashamed to say, haha.


----------

